# Heat Protection & Mousse Steps



## <Helen> (Jan 13, 2010)

I recently bought Nexxus Heat Protexx spray and am wondering what I apply to my hair first; the heat protectant or mousse? I definately want both to work to their full potential and not interfere

BTW: many people have positively reviewed this nexxus spray has anyone used it?


----------



## DachsieDogMom (Jan 26, 2010)

I think I would use the mousse first then the heat protection.

I like Tresemme Heat Protection Spray.


----------



## Vivre.Votre.Vie (Jan 27, 2010)

You should apply the moose first. If you straighten/blow dry your hair, you should spray every time you use the heat.





But IMO, I loveee John Freeda's Heat Protector spray.


----------

